# refrigerators plug in to 12 volt in car



## flexible (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone purchased a small refrigerator or found some good sites for reviews. 

We met someone with the 40 quart Coleman Refrigerator plugged into his 12 volt in his car. He paid $88 at Walmart for it. It looks like Walmart ships them to your home (and maybe w/o shipping charges). Amazon.com also has similar refrigerators. Koolatron 36 Quart 12V Cooler looks good too.

We are driving a 2000 Saturn to leave in Mexico this season and getting a small refrigerator sounds great. Then we don't need to carry an ice chest or get ice when we change timeshare units. We'll be on the road for six months then leave the refrigerator in the car when we store it in Mexico.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2010)

flexible said:


> Has anyone purchased a small refrigerator or found some good sites for reviews.
> 
> We met someone with the 40 quart Coleman Refrigerator plugged into his 12 volt in his car. He paid $88 at Walmart for it. It looks like Walmart ships them to your home (and maybe w/o shipping charges). Amazon.com also has similar refrigerators. Koolatron 36 Quart 12V Cooler looks good too.



I trucked for many years and owned several of these. They do an OK job, better than constantly buying ice and dealing with the meltwater. I found Igloo to be the most dependable then Koolatron- Coleman least. They just reduce the temp about 30 degrees below ambient so are not good for inside very hot vehicles, and power consumption is also an issue. They draw 6-10 amps so you want to have the engine running with the fridge. Big trucks have 4 large batteries, so that's less of an issue, but over a weekend they will run them down.

For transferring refrigerated food between TS units they work fine, but you have to have the food pre-cooled. They don't have the power to cool things very fast.

I found WalMart as good a place as any to buy one and better than most.

Jim Ricks


----------



## flexible (Aug 18, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I found Igloo to be the most dependable then Koolatron- Coleman least.
> 
> I found WalMart as good a place as any to buy one and better than most.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Thanks Jim, 

I could only find the Coleman on Walmart.com with free delivery and couldn't find the Igloo you mentioned. FedEx delivered it today. My husband is testing the temperature and it came down 40 degrees pretty quick.


----------

